# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello! Привет!

## Evanskii

Hey, I'm new here and I thought I'd say hello. I'm from scotland, and I've been learning russian for a month and I absolutely love it. 
I found this site when looking for study resources and it looked really good, so I decided to join and see if I could meet new people and
maybe make some new friends.  
A person to practice russian with would be fantastic, and if anyone is learning english, say hello and I'd be more than happy to help  ::

----------


## JamarriJa

Hello Evanski!
Nice to meet you here  :: 
I think you'll find here help in your learning and any answers on your questions  :: 
(I hope I didn't make mistakes in this phrase...<-- in this too.... I learn English  ::  )

----------


## iCake

Welcome, I hope you'll find what you're looking for in here. If you ever wish to practice Russian you can contact me, because I'm willing to help you with it. Send me a private message in such a case.

----------


## Evanskii

Thanks for the welcome guys  ::  I'm really looking forward to talking to ya. JamarriJa, nice to meet you. Your english is pretty good so far. Send me a message if you'd like some practice and help fine tuning  ::   And nice to meet you too iCake! That's an awesome offer, thank you very much. Your english looks perfect, so I dont think i could provide much help there, but hopefully i can provide some interesting conversation in return as thanks!

----------


## iCake

> Your english looks perfect...

 You're too kind. Although you can't even imagine how mistaken you are  ::  My English is far far away from being perfect.   

> ...so I dont think i could provide much help there, but hopefully i can provide some interesting conversation in return as thanks!

 That'd be awesome. However I've never said I wanted something in return for my help, I only said that I was willing to help you with your Russian. Still am.

----------


## Antonio1986

> I've been learning russian for a month and I absolutely love it.

 What exactly do you love on learning russian? Because I can tell you 1000 reasons to hate them.

----------


## iCake

> What exactly do you love on learning russian? Because I can tell you 1000 reasons to hate them.

 Haha, Antonio, don't discourage him/her, the total number of the Russian learners is small enough already, we don't want to reduce it even more  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> Haha, Antonio, don't discourage him/her, the total number of the Russian learners is small enough already, we don't want to reduce it even more

 Absolutely right. 
So my advice will be: Study as much as possible dude and learn to enjoy your studing.

----------


## Evanskii

> Absolutely right. 
> So my advice will be: Study as much as possible dude and learn to enjoy your studing.

 To Antonio, I love it because I've always wanted to learn a foreign language. I realised a little while ago I now have enough time to do it, and one of my best friends is russian and she's very encouraging of it. Talking to her, with what little I can just now, is fantastic and makes me feel like I'm finally getting a useful life skill, along with opening new doors to things I couldn't understand before. It's challenging, having to remember so many words and rules, but the feeling that my brain is melting from effort is a great one. I definitely agree with your advice, and I'm trying to study as much as I can and enjoy it. Hopefully I can keep it up and finally get another language under my belt.

----------


## Evanskii

Also, if you truly have a 1000 reasons, or even just 100, I'd like to hear them so I know what to watch out for  ::  
And iCake, from what I've seen your written english is very good and clear (can't tell for your speaking but your probably not as bad as you think). And true, you didn't ask for any recompense, but still it's nice to give back when you're given help

----------


## vikk

Hello Evanskii, glad to see you here. I hope you will find that you're searching for here.....And undoubtedly, I'm sure that you'll make some new friends)))
Sorry if I've done some mistakes.

----------


## mins

Hello, It would be great to exchange an experience in languages.
You can write me some texts in Russian, then I correct it and send you back. So I do the same, but in English.

----------


## Barsuk

Hi, Evanskii! 
Nice to meet you here, hope to see you typing Russian. What sources you use for studying except this forum?

----------


## Evanskii

> Hi, Evanskii! 
> Nice to meet you here, hope to see you typing Russian. What sources you use for studying except this forum?

 Hi Barsuk! 
Im using a variety of different websites and printed information. Websites like italki, a few russian language learning websites, russian cartoons (such as three from buttermilk village), some newspapers and comics too. I've had a look at some movies too, but cant seem to find many that im able to download.

----------


## Alex_krsk

> Hi Barsuk! 
> Im using a variety of different websites and printed information. Websites like italki, a few russian language learning websites, russian cartoons (such as three from buttermilk village), some newspapers and comics too. I've had a look at some movies too, but cant seem to find many that im able to download.

 What would you want to download?

----------


## RedFox

> Also, if you truly have a 1000 reasons, or even just 100, I'd like to hear them so I know what to watch out for

 1. unpredictable word stress
2. grammatical gender
3. 215 variants of the noun declension (!!!)
4. 107 variants of the verb conjugation (!!!)
5. unpredictable perfective/imperfective pairs
6. -а/-я vs -ы/-и in plural nominative: глазa vs глазы, срока vs сроки, выходa vs выходы, инженера vs инженеры, тополя vs тополи, сектора vs секторы. It is totaly unpredictable which form is correct for each particular word. Sometimes both are correct. Sometimes it depends on style. Sometimes even native speakers have no idea.
7. кто-то vs кое-кто vs кто-либо vs кто-нибудь vs кто бы то ни было vs кто угодно
8. direct object: genitive vs accusative. Я вижу дерево vs я не вижу дерева. Никакие письма мы не получали vs Никаких писем мы не получали.
9. partitive: выпить воду vs выпить воды
10. prepositional case vs locative: в лесу - о лесе, в снегу - о снеге.
11. Verbs with -ся can be reflexive ("умываться"), reciprocal ("целоваться"), passive ("строиться"), or middle ("кусаться"). Furthermore, the meaning can be fully random ("нравиться", "бороться"). You never know.
12. какой vs каков
13. ничего vs нечего, никто/никого vs некого, никуда vs некуда, нигде vs негде...
14. категория состояния (мне холодно, на душе спокойно, ему не страшно...). 
And so on...
A terrible language.  ::

----------


## Evanskii

> What would you want to download?

 To be honest, I'm not entirely sure hah. I was just looking for any kind of movie at first, but my tastes lie in sci-fi, action, comedy movies. Thrillers are good too, though, so any reccomendations (and possible places to find them) would be very very appreciated

----------


## Evanskii

> 1. unpredictable word stress
> 2. grammatical gender
> 3. 215 variants of the noun declension (!!!)
> 4. 107 variants of the verb conjugation (!!!)
> 5. unpredictable perfective/imperfective pairs
> 6. -а/-я vs -ы/-и in plural nominative: глазa vs глазы, срока vs сроки, выходa vs выходы, инженера vs инженеры, тополя vs тополи, сектора vs секторы. It is totaly unpredictable which form is correct for each particular word. Sometimes both are correct. Sometimes it depends on style. Sometimes even native speakers have no idea.
> 7. кто-то vs кое-кто vs кто-либо vs кто-нибудь vs кто бы то ни было vs кто угодно
> 8. direct object: genitive vs accusative. Я вижу дерево vs я не вижу дерева. Никакие письма мы не получали vs Никаких писем мы не получали.
> 9. partitive: выпить воду vs выпить воды
> ...

 Haha, well thanks for the list there. That gives me an idea what to keep an eye out for, but, more times than id like to admit, I manage to screw up what im saying or writing in my native language. The points communication, and if people can generally understand what youre trying to communicate, be it perfectly contained within the rules of a language or not, its all good  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> Also, if you truly have a 1000 reasons, or even just 100, I'd like to hear them so I know what to watch out for  
> And iCake, from what I've seen your written english is very good and clear (can't tell for your speaking but your probably not as bad as you think). And true, you didn't ask for any recompense, but still it's nice to give back when you're given help

 Let's start with a totally different advice.
Don't learn Russian for a girl.

----------


## RedFox

> To be honest, I'm not entirely sure hah. I was just looking for any kind of movie at first, but my tastes lie in sci-fi, action, comedy movies. Thrillers are good too, though, so any reccomendations (and possible places to find them) would be very very appreciated

 Usually I watch movies online here: kinogo.net 
2 popular torrent trackers: http://rutracker.org/ and NNM-Club

----------


## Evanskii

> Usually I watch movies online here: kinogo.net 
> 2 popular torrent trackers: http://rutracker.org/ and NNM-Club

 Thanks man, that helps  ::   
and Antonio, I completely agree with your advice. I assure you im completely selfish in this regard; i just wanna learn it all for me :P

----------

